# TiVo Roamio Pro vs. TiVo Edge for cable - Should I change?



## debdtexas (Apr 17, 2007)

Am currently using a TiVo Roamio Pro bought in Jan 2017.. Is there any sound reason to switch to the “TiVo Edge for cable” that they are promoting right now? We’re with Spectrum and have a Spectrum box and tuning adapter because in the past that was/is the only way to receive SDV channels including the premiums like HBO, etc. Also have Roku for streaming. We’ve been using various TiVo’s since 2002 but not tech savvy beyond basic knowledge. Usually our Roamio is at 67% usage and I believe its 3T compared to the Edge which is 2T. (That may be the biggest difference right there).


----------



## tommiet (Oct 28, 2005)

A good chance your TiVo Roamio Pro will outlive TiVo's service. Unless your seeing issues with your Roamio, I would just stick with what you have.


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

No, you've already got the best box with the best UI.


----------



## Pokemon_Dad (Jan 19, 2008)

IMHO the Roamio series is still the best that TiVo has ever produced. I can think of no reason to switch to an Edge, especially as you already have a better option than both for streaming, and many reasons not to.


----------



## davidscarter (Sep 28, 2015)

I recently purchased an Edge to replace my Roamio Pro, but that was because the then-sale coincided with multiple problems cropping up on my Roamio Pro. But I'd say that if your Roamio is still operating fine there's no reason to change. (And pretty much any dedicated streamer like a Roku is going to be better than using a TiVo for streaming.)


----------



## cruff (Aug 24, 2015)

I didn't have much choice but to switch, my Roamio was damaged by induced currents from a nearby lighthing strike nearby earlier in the week. The Edge is definitely more responsive in its user interface as compared to the Roamio (which would sometimes get some annoying delays before it would respond). The other issue I have with the Edge is that its power adapter has a shape that may make it hard to plug into my UPS without a small cord to go in between.


----------



## chiguy50 (Nov 9, 2009)

cruff said:


> The other issue I have with the Edge is that its power adapter has a shape that may make it hard to plug into my UPS without a small cord to go in between.


There are plenty of easy and cheap solutions for the power brick-to-UPS connection.

Here's one: CyberPower GC201 6" Heavy Duty Extension Cord

And here's what I keep on hand for my many UPSs: Etekcity Power Extension Cord Short Cable, Outlet Saver, 3 Prong, 16AWG 13A, ETL Listed (4 Pack, 8 Inch, Black)


----------



## jap3 (Jul 14, 2003)

I'm considering this also but leaning towards keeping my Roamio. I do have a question for those who are in the know. A few years ago I upgraded my Roamio to the newer interface. I forget the name it but that lasted 12 hours. I tried, but I found the interface to be unintuitive and too bulky. I don't need to see the movie or show "boxes" as if it was a DVD. I prefer the text layout in the now playing list. Has that changed?

With the ongoing Sale and lifetime down to $200 I'm half-a$$ considering the Edge, but only if the interface is more like my old Roamio.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

jap3 said:


> With the ongoing Sale and lifetime down to $200 I'm half-a$$ considering the Edge, but only if the interface is more like my old Roamio.


Current My Shows:







Well, not really current today, but you can see it hasn't changed in a long time.

New layout isn't that much different:


----------



## ClearToLand (Jul 10, 2001)

JoeKustra said:


> Current My Shows:
> View attachment 62059
> 
> Well, not really current today, but *you can see it hasn't changed in a long time.*
> ...


I dunno Joe - that just doesn't seem to be a thorough (or honest) appraisal.  


jap3 said:


> I'm considering this also but leaning towards keeping my Roamio. I do have a question for those who are in the know. *A few years ago I upgraded my Roamio to the newer interface*. I forget the name it but *that lasted 12 hours*. I tried, but *I found the interface to be unintuitive and too bulky*. I don't need to see the movie or show "boxes" as if it was a DVD. I prefer the text layout in the now playing list. Has that changed?


While the interface may, according to @JoeKustra , look somewhat similar, behind the scenes it "*just doesn't do what my muscle memory fingers expect it to do!*".  


jap3 said:


> ...With the ongoing Sale and lifetime down to $200 I'm half-a$$ considering the Edge, but *only if the interface is more like my old Roamio*.


Starting with the Bolt OTA, skipping the Bolt 4-tuner OTA/Cable and 6-tuner Cable-Only which can run TE3 *OR* TE4, but including the ENTIRE Edge lineup (wherever you might find it), they are LOCKED into TE4 (which is the interface that my 8th Roamio powered up in and, while I'm still 'looking around', I definitely wouldn't be using this on my main TiVo unit).

If you need another TiVo unit, buy a nice used Roamio OTA or Basic w/Lifetime on eBay. (In my mind, buying "Cable-Only" at this point in CableCard history is risky, but to each his own...)


----------

